# Car will not start after using aftermarket remote starter



## neilmc76 (Apr 10, 2020)

So during all of the virus things going on, we have been using our other car to get to and from the grocery store etc. My fiancee did start the murano the day with the remote start just to get it running for a short bit. With the after market remote start, it shuts off after 15 minutes or so. She never went in the car to turn the key to over ride the starter and keep it running. When I caught it a few hours later, the car was dead, nothing was working. Since my car battery was under warranty I ran to exchance it quickly and popped that in the car. Nothing. Cant even honk the horn. The green key illuminates on the dash is solid so it recognizes the key fob but nothing works. Cant even lock the doors. Was wondering if the after market remote start is immobilizing the car, or the built in immobilizer is preventing power from getting anywhere. Anyone ever experience anything like this or have any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check your fuses first; if they are OK, then remove the "aftermarket remote starter installation" to see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## neilmc76 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sounds good and thank you for the advice. Looks like tomorrow will be some decent weather and will be able to check them tomorrow mid day. I will update after


----------



## Trubmisoace (Aug 26, 2020)

There may be an issue with the sensors of the car which is not letting the car start. There is always some kind of battery problem that may occur inside the car which can be sorted through some writing tips on the Your professional essay writing service – EduBirdie.net site option where students follow the tips for getting the best writing service work options.


----------



## JohnyDee (2 mo ago)

Trubmisoace said:


> There may be an issue with the sensors of the car which is not letting the car start. There is always some kind of battery problem that may occur inside the car which can be sorted through some writing tips on the Your professional essay writing service – EduBirdie.net site option where students follow the tips for getting the best writing service work options.


u are funny
Do you know why? Because you think you've given us a good deal. But I will disappoint you. After all, the guys from nurse writers surpass your recommendation in all respects. Therefore, no one will doubt that it is necessary to look for them.


----------

